# Ceramic Blade Cigar Cutter?



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

just wondering if anyone owns one of these and how do they like em?

http://www.littlehavanacigars.com/proddetail.asp?prod=CC1018HS


----------



## hogz (May 31, 2008)

I don't know about the cigar cutters....but ceramic blades make wonderful kitchen knives...particularly when used on softer materials (not something like bone since it may chip the blade). I would imagine it would keep an edge about forever just cutting tobacco.


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

I've never tried one but it looks pretty cool. The only thing I'd be worried about is that ceramic blades can be brittle and my crack if dropped. Also, it's not as hard as good metal blades and the blade may dull if it hits a stem or something. Plus there's no mention of a lifetime guarantee.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

seems like it would make a good "at home" cutter where there's carpeted floors (i'm clumsy)


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

If you search for ceramic blade cutter, there are several threads. That being said, I don't like single blade cutters. In addition other folks have mentioned ceramic being brittle; that could include a coin or your car keys bumping the blade if it accidentally opened in your pocket. Generally when something has been around for several years and is still treated as a novelty, there is a reason. For the record, I had one and it was a piece of crap.


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks cool and I'll give it a shot if I can get them to send to an APO. They have a 7 CAO sampler that comes with this cutter I'd like. Anyone delt with them before?


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

TikiHut27 said:


> Looks cool and I'll give it a shot if I can get them to send to an APO. They have a 7 CAO sampler that comes with this cutter I'd like. Anyone delt with them before?


Overall they have always had a relatively good reputation. I last dealt with them about three years ago and had no problems.


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

is that any relation to the ceramic glock that airport metal detectors don't pick up?


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

theycallmedan'lboone said:


> is that any relation to the ceramic glock that airport metal detectors don't pick up?


It's the same principle that ceramic is a non-metallic material that is undetectable in a metal detector. I think that the more advanced machines that do not rely on metal detection can pick up the Glocks.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

theycallmedan'lboone said:


> is that any relation to the ceramic glock that airport metal detectors don't pick up?


From glockfaq:

Where can I get a porcelain or ceramic Glock, you know, the Glock 7?
There is no such thing as a porcelain or ceramic Glock. All Glocks are made from polymer and steel and always have been. This rumor got started (or maybe fueled) by a line from Bruce Willis in the movie 'Die Hard 2: Die Harder':

_"That punk pulled a Glock 7 on me! You know what that is? It's a porcelain gun made in Germany. It doesn't show up on your airport X-ray machines, and it cost more than you make here in a month."_

This is, of course, complete hogwash. Don't believe everything you see in the movies.

source: http://www.glockfaq.com/models.htm


----------



## DAL (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a a Xikar, a Havana and two ceramic cutters. The ceramic cutter makes a clean cut and is easy to use. I find myself using the ceramic more than the Xikar. The ceramic can cut up to 56 ring gage. I had to return one of them for a replacement because of a defect. See my message in this thread which includes pictures of the defect. BTW, cheaphumidors has the ceramic cutters on sale for $6.99.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=28483&page=6


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

mikey Burr said:


>


OMG What Are They Doing To That Cohiba?!!


----------



## NHsmoker (Feb 18, 2007)

SmokeyNL said:


> From glockfaq:
> 
> Where can I get a porcelain or ceramic Glock, you know, the Glock 7?
> There is no such thing as a porcelain or ceramic Glock. All Glocks are made from polymer and steel and always have been. This rumor got started (or maybe fueled) by a line from Bruce Willis in the movie 'Die Hard 2: Die Harder':
> ...


I am glad someone here pulled that up. How these rumors get started and believed by so many amazes me. I own a glock and think a lot of people think badly about the company for making a porcelain gun but they never did.


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

I guess I should have put my sarcasm button on that comment... as I was sincerely joking.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

NHsmoker said:


> I am glad someone here pulled that up. How these rumors get started and believed by so many amazes me. I own a glock and think a lot of people think badly about the company for making a porcelain gun but they never did.


I took the question to mean the frangible rounds which are nonmetallic and other rounds in development. After reading my response to the Glock question, I feel like an idiot which is normal.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a ceramic cutter. It does not work very well. It looks like that one pictured, above, cutting the Cohiba. That single blade action just squishes cigars.


----------



## bigloo (Jul 6, 2008)

Just found this (looking doe something completely unrelated). I got one of these I think from ceahphumidors as a freebie... destroyed a cigar. I always use a toss-away stick to test new cutter but this thing DESTROYED the cigar.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Trajan said:


> OMG What Are They Doing To That Cohiba?!!


Maybe it's a "COHIBO" ! :chk


----------

